# Happy



## Marion (14 Feb 2014)

House of Cards Season 2 day 

Looking forward to the binge.

Marion


----------



## Latrade (14 Feb 2014)

Marion said:


> House of Cards Season 2 day
> 
> Looking forward to the binge.
> 
> Marion


 
On that note, I'm no longer fan of binging on episodes and think it was House of Cards that did it for me. Watched the first few episodes back to back, but then spread out the rest as once a week and enjoyed it much more when done episodically.

The having to wait a full week for programmes like True Detectives and Game of Thrones is part of the viewing experience. I found that when binging it was difficult to distinguish one episode from another, but with a week between there's more time to savour and absorb what you've seen. Especially when it's brilliant writing and filming like House of Cards, True Detectives, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, etc.

So equally happy that House of Cards is back, hope it can be as good as the last, but well set aside a weekly slot for it instead of binging.

And one last mention of True Detectives, just because.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Feb 2014)

Latrade said:


> On that note, I'm no longer fan of binging on episodes and think it was House of Cards that did it for me. Watched the first few episodes back to back, but then spread out the rest as once a week and enjoyed it much more when done episodically.
> 
> The having to wait a full week for programmes like True Detectives and Game of Thrones is part of the viewing experience.


 
+1

I watched each episode of the last season of Breaking Bad the day after it was screened in the USA. The 4th (To'hajiilee) and 3rd (Ozymandias) last episodes were, for me, breathtaking and I was glad of the 7 day interval between each. IMHO, if you were late to the series and watched those two episodes back to back, you'd be overwhelmed. Ditto for the 'Red Wedding' or 'Blackwater' episodes of Game of Thrones.

True Detectives is in my ever increasing 'stack' of unwatched content. Given that I've only just started to watch Borgen , it may be some time before I get there. Hope I can avoid spoilers before then.


----------



## Marion (14 Feb 2014)

Thanks

True Detective will be on my to do list.

Episode14:   House of cards well worth the long wait. Gripping. 

Fabulous final screen shot. 

Marion


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2014)

Marion said:


> House of Cards



Marion

When I saw this, I thought you were bragging about the volume of Valentine Cards you received. 

Brendan


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Feb 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Marion
> 
> When I saw this, I thought you were bragging about the volume of Valentine Cards you received.
> 
> Brendan



Me reckons you're on a hit list now


----------

